# schach programm- wo anfangen?



## Piotre19910 (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo leute ich möchte gerne ein schachprogramm in 2d programmieren, bin allerdings noch recht neu in java, und weis nicht genau wo man da anfängt, was muss ich dazu wissen bzw. kennt jemand gute tutorials etc. die da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Java20134 (27. Mai 2016)

Also anfangen würde ich mit dem Spielfeld. Am Besten nimmt man da wohl ein GridPane. Und anschließend kannst du eine Klasse Figure erstellen, die einen Brauer etc. darstellen kann. Die Klasse Figure hat dann die Methoden move oder draw bspw. Du kannst Dir ja einmal das Design Pattern MVC anschauen.

Als weitere Seiten kann ich Dir folgendes empfehlen: https://kenai.com/nonav/projects/ch...discussion/topics/745-Welcome-to-the-project-
Da findest du auch folgende Adresse: https://kenai.com/svn/chessgame~repo-src/trunk


----------



## Jardcore (27. Mai 2016)

Du fängst am besten am Anfang an  und das ist in den meisten Fällen die Anforderungsanalyse.
Also du nimmst dir ein Zettel und Stift und notierst dir was du alles für dein Schachspiel brauchst.
Dabei darfst du nicht Codespezifisch werden.

Also:
Spielfeld, Figuren, Spieler usw. 
Figuren haben bestimmte mögliche Züge.

Daraus kannst du dir dann deine Objekte ableiten.
Empfehlen würde ich dir bei Dinge die auf einer GUI angezeigt werden eine Trennung von Anzeige, Logik und Daten.


----------



## Piotre19910 (27. Mai 2016)

Danke aber was ich genauer meinte ist ob ich mir da spezielles wissen aneignen muss, also zum beis*piel App programmierung. kann man z.b. die grafischen spielfiguren auch mit java gui einbinden? bin erst bei vererbung in der gegend. Danke*


----------



## KaffeeFan (27. Mai 2016)

Du bist seit 2013 hier angemeldet und erst bei Vererbung?


Piotre19910 hat gesagt.:


> ob ich mir da spezielles wissen aneignen muss, also zum beis*piel App programmierung*


was hat denn app-programmierung mit schach zutun?

also grundsätzlich gibt es tausende möglichkeiten ein schachspiel zu programmieren.
grafische spielfiguren erstellen etc würde ich nicht empfehlen, wenn du gerade erst anfängst java zu lernen.
du könntest dir z.b. aus dem unicode die schachfiguren raussuchen und diese z.b. in JTextFields anzeigen

edit: Such doch mal hier im Forum, hier sind schon mehrere Beiträge über Schachspiele, unter anderen auch mit codeschnipseln

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_symbols_in_Unicode


----------



## Xyz1 (27. Mai 2016)

Möchtest du die Engine neben den UI krams denn auch schreiben?


----------



## Piotre19910 (7. Jun 2016)

also die negine will ich auch schreiben ich will ein funktionsfertiges schachprogrammm schreiben, mit schachbrett, 
was für gui oder sonstiges brauche ich um ein schachbrett zu erzeugen. wie kann ich miene objekte einbinden das der benutzer mit den figuren interagieren kann.?


----------



## Jardcore (7. Jun 2016)

Du kannst dafür benutzten was du willst.
Entweder GWT, Swing, JavaFx, "OpenGL" usw.
Du kannst dir auch mal das Framework Libgdx anschauen, mit diesem werden einige Spiele in Java entwickelt.


----------



## Xyz1 (7. Jun 2016)

3D-Schachbrett, 3D-Figuren, realistisch-animierte Züge, wie im Film 



 ? Wird für einen Frischling wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach werd...


----------



## Jardcore (7. Jun 2016)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> 3D-Schachbrett, 3D-Figuren





Piotre19910 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo leute ich möchte gerne ein schachprogramm in 2d programmieren


... doch nicht so wissend


----------



## Piotre19910 (8. Jun 2016)

also gibt es in den klassen OpenGL und so auch methoden die z.b. ein selbstgestalteten Bauer interaktiv also die figur durch die maus bewegbar machen.


----------



## Jardcore (8. Jun 2016)

Das musst du schon noch selbst entwickeln, wenn du aber wenig Aufwand haben willst, dann benutzte einfach eine fertige Spielengine. (Unity, GameMaker Studio, Unreal Engine)

OpenGL ist übrigens keine Klasse... OpenGL ist eine Grafikbibliothek (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL)


----------



## Piotre19910 (10. Jun 2016)

Cool Danke danach habe ich gesucht. also wie man spielfiguren ins programm einbindet.


----------



## Master-Android (15. Jul 2016)

Ich denke das bei Schach die Klasse AutoGegner das schwierigste ist! 
Wenn du schon Probleme hast mit der Ausgabe ob nun grafisch oder nicht weiß ich nicht ob das gerade ein Einsteiger Projekt ist! Auserdem schreibst du du willst 2D da ist meiner Meinung OpenGL wie mit einer Kanone auf Spatzen schießen!
Wenn 2D dann würde ich am Anfang so ein Brett machen:
https://zinckgasse.schule.wien.at/fileadmin/s/915023/system/user_upload/schachbrett_aufstellung.jpg
Wenn der Code funktioniert dann Isometric! etwa so :
http://cache2.asset-cache.net/xc/50...QZoQ2oIT18Z0AyuvbHgJB2_4o1SPv8bqWejIscWmpRcJ0


----------

